# Eclipse Versionswechsel, visual class



## Sibylle (6. Okt 2011)

Guten Tag,

bisher wurde ich schon mehrmals tatkräftig unterstützt von diesem Forum.
Nun wurde die Version Eclipse 3.5 auf Eclipse 3.7 umgestellt und ich komme überhaupt nicht mehr zurecht.
Gibt es zu Eclipse 3.7 eine Kurzeinführung?
Nach dem Einrichten eines Projektes soll eine visual class erstellt werden, der Befehl File New visual class wurde aber offensichtlich verändert.
Wie kommt man am schnellstens aus dieser misslichen Lage?
Wer kann helfen?
Dank im Voraus.
Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## Wildcard (6. Okt 2011)

Visual Class... welchen GUI Builder verwendest du denn?


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Okt 2011)

Sibylle hat gesagt.:


> Nach dem Einrichten eines Projektes soll eine visual class erstellt werden, der Befehl File New visual class wurde aber offensichtlich verändert.



Das hat nicht mit der Eclipse Version zu tun. Die Auswahloption "Visual Class" hattest du, weil auf deinem alten Eclipse das Visual Editor Plug-In installiert war.
Das Projekt ist aber mittlerweile veraltet und auch schon eingestellt. Wenn du einen GUI Builder nutzen willst, dann solltest du dir den Windows Builder anschauen.

WindowBuilder User Guide - Google Web Toolkit - Google Code


----------

